# Green mums?



## MapleCake

I've been trying to cross-breed purple mums to get the green mums but I'm not having any luck?? Is there a special trick to get them? Or do I need purple mums from somewhere else to get them??
Atm I have like 50 purple mums and not a single green has popped up. Just more purples.
Can someone give me some help? :c


----------



## OswinOswald

I just read this guide, and realized purples that come from white seeds do not actually breed greens. Maybe that came from people who were breeding from mums that came from hybrid islands? Anyway, it looks like you need to go through yellows. And here I was thinking the yellows were totally useless!








						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					

ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...




					docs.google.com


----------



## MapleCake

I wasn't aware?? Every article or guide I seen said you can just get them from purples but if this is the case then thanks! I will try again. Dx
I guess I'll just sell my mums.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

So when I bred purple mums I had a field of 200+ that wouldn't make a single green mum, they were bred the standard way. My friend got a few purple mums from the rare hybrid island and got green mums left and right. I have heard similar tales for purple windflowers and purple hyacinths.


----------



## MapleCake

Darius-The-Fox said:


> So when I bred purple mums I had a field of 200+ that wouldn't make a single green mum, they were bred the standard way. My friend got a few purple mums from the rare hybrid island and got green mums left and right. I have heard similar tales for purple windflowers and purple hyacinths.



Thank you! I was afraid of that. I haven't been lucky enough to find a hybrid island yet and my island flower is cosmos so I'm gonna assume ima need to trade for those hybrid ones. 
I bought seeds and tried to make them but its probably not gonna work unless I make them from yellows like the previous commenter said. Dx
Thank you everyone!


----------



## SweetSpark

Darius-The-Fox said:


> So when I bred purple mums I had a field of 200+ that wouldn't make a single green mum, they were bred the standard way. My friend got a few purple mums from the rare hybrid island and got green mums left and right. I have heard similar tales for purple windflowers and purple hyacinths.



I noticed something like this as well.
In my town with native tulips, hybrid tulips from the islands produced purples straight away. 
Same for my island with native windflowers. 

On my island with native tulips, I was unable to breed and purple windflower and vice versa. 
For reference, the tulips I tried breeding on my windflower island are from mystery islands as well! Still no purple.

I feel like this has a lot to do with your native flower, but I did not do any extensive testing or anything!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

SweetSpark said:


> I noticed something like this as well.
> In my town with native tulips, hybrid tulips from the islands produced purples straight away.
> Same for my island with native windflowers.
> 
> On my island with native tulips, I was unable to breed and purple windflower and vice versa.
> For reference, the tulips I tried breeding on my windflower island are from mystery islands as well! Still no purple.
> 
> I feel like this has a lot to do with your native flower, but I did not do any extensive testing or anything!



the only two flowers that appear on islands are the native flower and one other random flower, the same goes for fruit. Only two types and they are locked to the possible islands. But now that we know the specific hybrid requirements now we can produce the other rare flowers, I like how they have made the new flowers like blue roses, it gives them that special rarity that I love in a flower (it's why I loved blue roses in past games and it's why I love green mums now)


----------



## berry-fanta

OswinOswald said:


> I just read this guide, and realized purples that come from white seeds do not actually breed greens. Maybe that came from people who were breeding from mums that came from hybrid islands? Anyway, it looks like you need to go through yellows. And here I was thinking the yellows were totally useless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
> 
> 
> ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com



This is how I managed to accidentally breed green without having any purples! I was completely baffled when a green mum showed up, didn't even know they were in the game at that point lol


----------



## SweetSpark

Darius-The-Fox said:


> the only two flowers that appear on islands are the native flower and one other random flower, the same goes for fruit. Only two types and they are locked to the possible islands. But now that we know the specific hybrid requirements now we can produce the other rare flowers, I like how they have made the new flowers like blue roses, it gives them that special rarity that I love in a flower (it's why I loved blue roses in past games and it's why I love green mums now)



Yup, and you will always have your native flower and sister flower in the shop! 
It is really fun when you get a rare flower, I just seem to have more luck with my native flowers when it comes to hybrids.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

SweetSpark said:


> Yup, and you will always have your native flower and sister flower in the shop!
> It is really fun when you get a rare flower, I just seem to have more luck with my native flowers when it comes to hybrids.


actually, shop can have all flower types. I do allot of time travelling and have seen them all, in spring all I could get was windflowers and tulips but right now im in summer and I have lillies added to the mix. You have to upgrade nooks cranny to get more flower types ^-^ In fall I also saw allot of hyacinths and roses.


----------



## brockbrock

Has anyone had luck breeding green mums from 2 green mums? Is that even possible?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

brockbrock said:


> Has anyone had luck breeding green mums from 2 green mums? Is that even possible?



green mums can breed to make more green mums, I bred 100 + for my forest town that way XD


----------



## brockbrock

Darius-The-Fox said:


> green mums can breed to make more green mums, I bred 100 + for my forest town that way XD



Thank you so much! I have about 8 and love how they blend in with trees to make a forest-y vibe so I want to pass produce.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

brockbrock said:


> Thank you so much! I have about 8 and love how they blend in with trees to make a forest-y vibe so I want to pass produce.



Ooh! You can plant saplings by large trees and they never grow or die either so they make great "weeds" for forest like areas :3


----------



## iaan

@MapleCake - i have 2 green mums you can have for free! alternatively i also have some purple mums that came from hybrid islands


----------



## mystery

To get green mums you first breed red and yellow to get hybrid yellows, the hybrid yellows can make purples that make green mum’s or green mums by themselves.







						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## MapleCake

iaan said:


> @MapleCake - i have 2 green mums you can have for free! alternatively i also have some purple mums that came from hybrid islands


Can I really?! Ahhhhh!! Heck yes thank you!!


----------



## iaan

MapleCake said:


> Can I really?! Ahhhhh!! Heck yes thank you!!


yeah, just send me ur dodo code thru pm and i can come right now! do you want both a breeding pair of purple and green?


----------



## MapleCake

mystery said:


> To get green mums you first breed red and yellow to get hybrid yellows, the hybrid yellows can make purples that make green mum’s or green mums by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Ooh ty! I'll use this info to make more!


----------



## mystery

MapleCake said:


> Ooh ty! I'll use this info to make more!


Np it’s fairly rare but definitely worth it


----------



## MapleCake

iaan said:


> yeah, just send me ur dodo code thru pm and i can come right now! do you want both a breeding pair of purple and green?


Whatever you want to give me! I'll gladly take them!
I want an all green island since its my favorite color, that's why I'm trying so hard to make them. 
 I'll send you my code shortly!


----------



## sdw4527

OswinOswald said:


> I just read this guide, and realized purples that come from white seeds do not actually breed greens. Maybe that came from people who were breeding from mums that came from hybrid islands? Anyway, it looks like you need to go through yellows. And here I was thinking the yellows were totally useless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
> 
> 
> ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com



Was waiting for something like this! There had to be some intense genetics stuff going on to explain all the contradictory results. Although it is very in depth, I do wish they provided a few extra paths for windflowers, hyacinths, and pansies. 6.25% to produce a purple are still too low for my liking. I'm sure an additional optional step like for green mums would improve chances a lot more.


----------



## John Wick

berry-fanta said:


> This is how I managed to accidentally breed green without having any purples! I was completely baffled when a green mum showed up, didn't even know they were in the game at that point lol


So it works like Pocket Camp.

I liked the old way of breeding.


----------



## Jas

yes i got my purple mums from a hybrid island and managed to get one green mum to bloom yesterday!


----------



## RenaBiased

MapleCake said:


> I've been trying to cross-breed purple mums to get the green mums but I'm not having any luck?? Is there a special trick to get them? Or do I need purple mums from somewhere else to get them??
> Atm I have like 50 purple mums and not a single green has popped up. Just more purples.
> Can someone give me some help? :c


So I actually came here as to why I have a green mum? Like to me it looked like a flower with no petals so I was confused. It came from purple hybrids! I didn't know what was going on or if I was being ripped off by my own hybrids, lol


----------



## Mo Notony

Lol, all this colored mum talk and I'm over here like "What's a mum?"


----------



## Azrael

I have had the exact same issue! So many purple mums and not a single green one in sight. My native flower is also cosmo so I haven't had any luck getting mums on islands.


----------



## Lazaros

green mum breeding feels like it takes patience and a lot of natural rain.

for some reason, i never got any greens from my "homegrown" purples unless it rains, but even then they are prone to spawning all colors for mums available but green, and then again i have ~5 green mums now and they really don't like reproducing AT ALL. it takes quite some time for them to spawn new ones, let alone for two, in my experience. mums are my native, i brought hybrids from islands in, and they haven't given me a single green one yet. the pain is real.


----------



## brockbrock

Lazaros said:


> green mum breeding feels like it takes patience and a lot of natural rain.
> 
> for some reason, i never got any greens from my "homegrown" purples unless it rains, but even then they are prone to spawning all colors for mums available but green, and then again i have ~5 green mums now and they really don't like reproducing AT ALL. it takes quite some time for them to spawn new ones, let alone for two, in my experience. mums are my native, i brought hybrids from islands in, and they haven't given me a single green one yet. the pain is real.



I relate to this.

I have 9 green mums and after yesterday's rain I have 1 new spawn, but I have yet to have any spawns from green x green mums. I accidentally mixed together all of my purple mums so I have no idea which ones are able to breed greens and which aren't.


----------



## Catawampus

iaan said:


> yeah, just send me ur dodo code thru pm and i can come right now! do you want both a breeding pair of purple and green?



would you happen to have another green mum I might be able to have?


----------



## Bioness

Catawampus said:


> would you happen to have another green mum I might be able to have?



Why you responding to something from over a month ago?


----------



## Catawampus

Bioness said:


> Why you responding to something from over a month ago?



sorry? Should I make a new post? Didn’t realize it was an issue


----------



## Bioness

Catawampus said:


> sorry? Should I make a new post? Didn’t realize it was an issue



Well there are three boards, dedicated to trading on here. You're new so sorry, I came off as abrasive. They are located here, you should be able to find plenty of people selling Green Mums.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/#animal-crossing-new-horizons.235

https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/dodo-business-class.247/

https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/nooks-cranny.237/

Looking for a "hybrid shop" or something similar in Nook's Cranny is likely your best bet.


----------



## Catawampus

Bioness said:


> Well there are three boards, dedicated to trading on here. You're new so sorry, I came off as abrasive. They are located here, you should be able to find plenty of people selling Green Mums.
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/#animal-crossing-new-horizons.235
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/dodo-business-class.247/
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/nooks-cranny.237/
> 
> Looking for a "hybrid shop" or something similar in Nook's Cranny is likely your best bet.



Thanks for the resources! I’m sorry for any confusion, I totally get how annoying it is. My mistake.


----------



## RiceBunny

My green mums came from purple mums from a rare island; and it didn’t take long either. My green mums are also now spawning more green, no other mums but green


----------



## Imaginetheday

I got 1 green mum from my yellows (bred from red and yellow) of all things, not the purples. (I did get a couple of purples) I then cloned that one and gave up on trying to breed more. I'm sticking with cloning.


----------



## Chris

My green mums came from yellows.


----------

